# Change round my dinning layout (HELP NEEDED)!!!!!!!!!



## 107790 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi' all,
I have a standard 2 face 2 across a table dinning layout at present and wish to remove the two behind the passenger seat (forward pair benind the cab)and remove the wall supported table.
The new seat will run along the side of the motor home forming a "L" with a centre post mounted table in front of the long seat side.
1)Who sells the bits to make the frame to extend out to convert into the bed to retain the double bed option?
2)Has any one done this them selves as I would appreciate any suggestions.
thanks ROD.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New furniture*

Hi

I would start with www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk and see if they have anything in stock or may be able to suggest someone.

Other option is a scrap van/insurance write off etc from where you maybe able to salvage the parts.

Russell


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Consider if a rock'n'roll sideways seat will couple with the rear seats of your dinette to creat an L-shaped sofa and instantaneous double bed. That's what a Murvi Morello uses.

Dave


----------

